# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  August 20193

## ClaretandBlue

Mrs and myself are planning the Chicago to LA next year,hoping to do it ourselves to try and save and some money....and ideas and/or tips

----------


## Midwest Michael

What kinds of tips or ideas are you looking for?

This site is full of them, and it would makes sense for you to spend a little time looking around the forum. But without knowing any details about what you are planning to do or what kind of things you have questions about, there's not much specific help we can give you.

----------


## DonnaR57

Two big tips I can give you:

Get out a good paper map, open it, and take a look to see what you'd like to see along the way.  That may help you with routing.

Take a look at the forum, "Saving Money on the Road". Lots of great help there in how to do a road trip on a budget!

Other than that, Michael is right -- we'd have to have more information in order to help you more.

Donna

----------


## ClaretandBlue

Sorry i now realise i was a bit vague..apologies.i suppose im just looking for any sort of help i can garner from anywhere.
Were not trying to go dirt cheap but we dont want to break the bank....is it safe,would 4 days be long enough to have a good decent look around,are there any hotel/motel chains to use/avoid     ..I suppose im just being a bit panicky really

----------


## Southwest Dave

Perhaps you could try and explain the purpose of the trip and what your goals and interests are for it.  You can drive from Chicago to LA in 4 days, but you won't have much time for major sight seeing or detours and if it's a return trip, you would need another 4 days to get back.   With basic rest breaks and to eat and fill with gas, you would be looking at 9 hours a day in the car, so you would have a little time to look around wherever you end up in the evening, but no real 'decent' time to look around.

You should be able to find a reasonable Interstate Motel for around $45-$60 per night.

----------


## Lifemagician

As Donna mentioned, right now, still more than 12 months away, get out a good, large paper map of the US, and study it.  Become familiar with what is where, towns, parks and roads - both Interstates and other Highways.

Once you are familiar with that, and decided on which route you would like to take - and there are many - use your technology to refine distances and days required.  Count on 500 - 550 miles per day without anything much in the way of sightseeing, other than through the windscreen.

If you want to do a 4 day trip to LA, you are already aware that it will have to be a one way trip.  Or do you have another four days to return.  And perhaps four days to do some sightseeing.

If four days is all you have for your summer trip, maybe choose something a little closer to home.

As for accommodation, are you aware that you have the right to inspect the room and facilities before you commit.  All you have to do is ask.  And expensive is not always the best, just as cheap is not always the worst.  It varies greatly.

Lifey

----------


## ClaretandBlue

Cheers peeps,a little clarification on my part is needed,what we`re doing is a 3 week holiday  were flying into NY  driving up to see Niagara falls,drive onto Chicago  up into wisconsin to see friends back to chicago then hopefully down 66 into LA where were hoping to spend 3/4 days there..before flying back to UK.As you say its still a long way off so a load of research will be done...
Damo

----------


## Southwest Dave

Route 66 was actually decommisioned many years ago and replaced by Interstate, although parts still remain and some are easier to follow than others.  RTA has a whole page dedicated to 66 here.  There are plenty of attractions along the way that might appeal to you, but I wouldn't get too tied into romance of route 66 without first exploring other options.  Along I70 [one of the most scenic of Interstates  you will find the likes of Rocky Mountain NP, Colorado National Monument, Moab in Southern Utah [Arches and Canyonlands NP] and Bryce canyon and Zion NP's.  You could then drop down through Vegas to LA, or alternatively from Moab you could drive through the iconic Monument Valley to the Grand Canyon.  

There are literally thousands of options to choose from so when you have done some research and got some dots on the map, we can help fill in the blanks.     If you can work it to your schedule and try for at least 6 or 7 days for the road trip you will be able to visit some awesome sights along the way.

Enjoy the planning !!

----------


## ClaretandBlue

Cheers Dave appreciate all the help and advice on here,like you said its 18 months away so theres going to be a lot of planning yet to be done,but rest assured ill be back on natterng for advice whne we got a better idea of whats what
Damo

----------

